# Revolution Flea and Tick treatment



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I know this topic has been discussed before, and yes, I read through the archives. I've been using Frontline Plus on my dogs, which works VERY well. I've never found a live flea or tick on either of them, ever. I have found a few dead ones though.

But my little male doxie/cocker mix seems to be exhibiting a bad reaction to the application of Frontline. He's received nine applications thus far (one per month) and out of those nine, I've noticed something either subtle or obvious happening within an hour of the application in six instances. Usually it's very subtle, like he just seems a little melancholy and not his usual "full of piss and vinegar" playful self. Other times he gets clingy, like he is not feeling well and wants comfort. But last night after I put it on him he started having labored breathing and he was panting like mad for no apparent reason and he was very clingy, jumping on my lap and pawing at my face, which he never normally does.

I immediately gave him a bath and after that he seemed fine. Back to playing and running around. Panting was gone. Breathing normal.

I had a suspicion that his subtle changes had something to do with the Frontline but this last incident seems to have confirmed it. No more Frontline or anything with Fipronil in it. My female has never reacted to it in the least but I need to find something they can both use that is EFFECTIVE.

I know there is a small percentage of dogs who will react to topical flea and tick treatments. Obviously mine is one that reacts to Fipronil so I need to find something else. The choices are dizzying though. I know the main active ingredient in Advantage and Advantix is Imidacloprid and in Revolution it is Selemectin. Then there is Comfortis with Spinosad and Vectra 3D with Dinotefuran and Permethrin. 

My vet is pushing Revolution, which intrigues me actually because it seems to be very well tolerated and is not an actual pesticide. It also controls heartworm allowing me to eliminate a separate heartworm medication. But because of that, it requires a prescription and the dog has to be tested for heartworm before the vet will issue the prescription.

I think I'm willing to make the commitment and give Revolution a try at this point. It's time to renew their heartworm treatment prescriptions anyway so I have to do this regardless. But before I journey down this path I was wondering if anyone here has any experience and feedback to offer on Revolution. Do you use it? For how long? How big is your dog? Does it seem to work well?

BTW, please don't try to steer me to a holistic flea control solution. I've yet to see ANY clinical evidence, and very little anecdotal evidence, that any of these are highly effective. I live in a pretty heavy flea region and we go to the forest quite often, where there are lots of ticks and mosquitoes, so I need something that really works. Not something that "might" work.

Any Revolution users out there?

Thanks!

Jay


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never used Revolution myself but I've heard from many people only good things about it. I would say give it a shot if your dog is having issues with Frontline...


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Natalie, and Happy Birthday! :biggrin:


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

ive never used revolution, but my female rottie hates sprays! everytime i spray her with adams or frontline, she goes into the dirt and just scratches her back all over. i have stopped using any topical treatmeant, but bathe her every 3 weeks or so with this, Canus Nature's Dog Products | Main Page - Nature's Dog i use the bar shampoo, it contains cedar oil, cedar is a natural repellent to fleas and ticks, any of the shampoos with cedar should do. I have only been doing this for about 4 months, so far, so good, i know i need a longer time to test, but does the trick so far.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Take a look here where this subject is being discussed: Gun Dog Forum • View topic - Flea and Tick preventative

It sounds like the product's results may not justify the cost.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Well after reading more about this topic on several other dog forums, I came to the conclusion that all the popular topical flea and tick control products work well in some areas, and not so well in others, and work great on some dogs, and not so well on others. 

So I decided the only way I am going to be able to evaluate this product properly relative to my specific locale and my dogs is to bite the bullet and buy/try it. So today I got a script from my vet and ordered it. 

They decided to switch to other products and no longer offer Revolution at my vet's office even though many of the people on the staff there swear by it. But I guess the new vet in the practice brought his own vendors/products with him and Revolution is out. But he was kind enough to write a script for it for both of my dogs so we'll see how it goes once it gets here and I give it a whirl. 

I noticed a huge Science Diet POP display there in the waiting room that is new. Hmm...probably time to find a new vet for my little raw meat eaters. I'll probably butt heads with this new vet when the topic of nutrition inevitably comes up. :wink:


----------

